# Tree photosynthesis and respiration



## derwoodii (Apr 22, 2012)

A hard read but even a glance over finds amazing information here.

http://www.business-services.upenn.edu/arboretum/pdf/Tree Biology Ps & Rs Manual.pdf

The executive synopsis 

More than 98% of life on Earth depends upon a photosynthesis (Ps) process for survival. All life uses closely related respiration (Rs) processes to live

Tree photosynthesis and respiration are complex biochemical reactions occurring within a specialized cellular environment. The tree extracts and conserves a great amount of energy from a hostile environment.
The tree effectively:
– captures a small portion of massive light energy striking tissues every second;
– entices CO2 inside where it can be chopped;
– produces a carbon structure which can be used for life processes and transported to all living, non-photosynthetic tissues; and finally,
– uses our highly oxidative environment to bleed off electrons slowly while encumbering a good portion of available energy.
These processes are truly a circle of tree life which must be understood – or at least appreciated – for its intricate and interconnected way of using what the environment has available. The tree concentrates materials away from equilibrium and so lives. Tree health care providers are responsible for this large light driven engine, and assuring benefits accrue and no harm befalls.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 22, 2012)

word!
I like reading that stuff. The more I learn, the more I am amazed. Have u ever watched T.E.D.? They have some really cool vids on plants and trees. Some of them will make yeah look at all plants differently. JPS sent me there, now my kids watch the vids.
Had to print that, hard to go back and forth looking at the charts!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 22, 2012)

Slow going for me. I'll just have to break a bit more off every day and digest it slowly. 

This statement seems pretty deep to me, and has some odd implications, at least in my mind. 


> A chloroplast is essentially a self-contained organelle derived from free-living bacterial in the evolutionary past.



Whatcha think?


----------



## Jace (Apr 22, 2012)

I thinks I don't believe in evolution...even with chloroplast..


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 23, 2012)

ddhlakebound said:


> Slow going for me. I'll just have to break a bit more off every day and digest it slowly.
> 
> This statement seems pretty deep to me, and has some odd implications, at least in my mind.
> 
> ...



Still thinking about it, LOL! I think that statement could apply to all living things, everything came from "free living" bacteria originally, or as they say, in the "evolutionary past" I dunno, pretty deep.


----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Thank god the scientist do!



Some do, some don't. 

*Evolution "scientist*" (science FICTION in action)have *faith*(rather than time-proven science) that they evolved from monkeys, and even previously/ originally began as primordial cosmic soup some billions and billions of years ago(they dont know how it was created). And, have *faith* that chloroplast EVOLVED SLOWLY and RANDOMLY over the last 3,600,000,000 years(give or take a few billion). (Which, btw, does not answer how photosynthesis began in the first place.) 
And...they think man is ONLY a product of nature, instead of created. Talk about stretched faith...


*Creation scientist *have *faith* in one single Intelligent Designer, that created the magnificent things of the earth, from the biggest to the smallest of all living things, spoke it into existance, and give credit and glory to him for His creation, His gift to man.(I fit into this category and climb trees without thinking I do a good job of it because my great great great great great grandaddy was a monkey) I did not originally evolve from soup, like evolutionary chloroplast, a long long time ago.:msp_smile:

see: Chloroplasts

Genesis 1:11 - Creation of plantlife.



Then of course there is something called theistic evolution scientist, which is not all that much better than evolution science IMO, as it denies many things relative to God's creation of things in scripture, things like the creation of Adam from the dust of the ground ....


Anyway, point being *Creation scientist* do NOT believe in chloroplast evolving over the last 3.6+ billion years.


sgreenbeans, I don't think you originally came from bacteria ....



Each to his own I guess...


----------



## limbwalker54 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, this is the plant health forum....shouldn't we separate Church from Plant Health Forum?

I mean, we are free to believe what we believe....but really, I am not here to go back to CCD.


----------



## Ed Roland (Apr 24, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Amen to that brother Limbwalker but know that when Creationism rears its ugly head, is at it's base an attack on all science. Case in point.



"Amen to that brother Limbwalker but know that when [atheism] rears its ugly head, is at it's base an attack on all [Christianity]. Case in point."

:sword:

Back on topic. Photosynthesis actually stops at a certain temperature. Some say less and some say more but that magic number seems to fall very near 100F. Does then the interior foliage perform a more important role other than material to be lionstailed away?


----------



## Jace (Apr 25, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Amen to that brother Limbwalker but know that when Creationism rears its ugly head, is at it's base an attack on all science. Case in point.





Del_ said:


> It does seem it would be an evolutionary advantage.* If there were such a thing as evolution*.
> 
> 
> *Christianity suffers when its followers hold that Christianity must be false in order for evolution to be true. What a smack to gods' face it must be to have his creations deny his method of creation. Glad I won't be answering for it*.



You're saying Christianity suffers when it follows hold of God's word, concerning His method of creation? (And thats a smack in His face?) God and His word go TOGETHER. While I'm trying hard to let your comments go for the betterment of the thread and not jijacking it, you sure don't make it very easy... (I dont know what you believe, and am not sure you do either. I mean, if youre gonna continue to *slam* both creationism and evolution, please atleast do tell what your view is.. )


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 26, 2012)

This is a tree forum, save the religious talk for something else, it does not belong here. I have no problem with any ones faith, my son is in school to become a preacher. But this is not the place for it, church and the kitchen table is.


----------



## Jace (Apr 26, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> This is a tree forum, save the religious talk for something else, it does not belong here. I have no problem with any ones faith, my son is in school to become a preacher. But this is not the place for it, church and the kitchen table is.



A tree forum that can discuss trees, just not how the trees got here or how photosynthesis came to exist in which trees rely on to live....? Uhhh ok, fair enough I suppose. I do apologize for any comments made, not having to do with trees.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Apr 27, 2012)

otstir:


----------

